
Birds Can See Earth's Magnetic Fields, and Now We Know How That's Possible - vinnyglennon
https://www.sciencealert.com/birds-see-magnetic-fields-cryptochrome-cry4-photoreceptor-2018
======
40four
For historical purposes, the last conversation on this fascinating article =

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16823201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16823201)

------
stephengillie
> _There 's also been evidence in recent years that, in birds, the
> cryptochromes in their eyes are responsible for their ability to orient
> themselves by detecting magnetic fields, a sense called magnetoreception._

How soon until someone in the body-mod community tries implanting these into
their own eyeballs?

~~~
kylnew
With words like ‘cryptochromes’ and ‘magnetoreception’, I’m sure it’s going to
have some misunderstood appeal.

~~~
AstralStorm
Let's call it wifi-o-vision. Much more useful to see using the surrounding
microwaves. (via backscatter)

Compared to that, magnetic field sensing requires really strong fields.

------
PerryCox
I would love to see a simulation of what this type of vision looks like. I
think that would be very interesting.

~~~
bena
Like describing "blue" to a blind person I'd imagine.

~~~
dean177
No imagination required, there is such a visualisation in the article.

